# Big Green Crunchy Seedless Grapes



## Lon (Sep 18, 2015)

I have been devouring the biggest, crunchiest green seedless grapes that I have ever seen, they are huge. I have never had grapes like this and must ask the grocer where they came from. I live in a big grape growing region but can't believe they came from here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 18, 2015)

We just got our monthly green grape delivery and I've been chomping down on them, but they're relatively small and a bit sour. I prefer red grapes myself.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 18, 2015)

I got some a few weeks ago and they were a _little _sour.  But I usually love them.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Black seedless grapes  and I have a punnet of them in the fridge at all times but here in the Uk they're quite small compared to the ones I get at the Market in Spain which are more like the size of Plums .

Last year one of our major supermarkets were selling Cotton Candy flavoured green (white) grapes..and they were absolutely delicious, I could have eaten them all day, sadly it seemed as tho' it was a one off, because no supermarket here has stocked them since


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

I love the tart concord grapes, so yummy when mixed with sweeter fruit. One of my friends works at a winery--brings me fresh grapes in season.


----------



## Lara (Sep 18, 2015)

Lon said:


> I have been devouring the biggest, crunchiest green seedless grapes that I have ever seen, they are huge. I have never had grapes like this and must ask the grocer where they came from. I live in a big grape growing region but can't believe they came from here.


Do I dare mention GMO? I really don't know the reason for the large size lately but I too have noticed that with the red seedless ones I buy…and so deliciously sweet. I buy a large bag, wash them, put them in a freezer bag, and freeze them. It's amazing how well they freeze! 

I eat them frozen like a popsicle or when I make chicken salad, I slice them while frozen (makes slicing super easy) throw them in and by the time I eat the chicken salad, the grapes are thawed (still firm as ever). They're crazy good!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

Lon said:


> I have been devouring the biggest, crunchiest green seedless grapes that I have ever seen, they are huge. I have never had grapes like this and must ask the grocer where they came from. I live in a big grape growing region but can't believe they came from here.




No.... those were grown next to a nuclear reactor.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

QS? Hahahahahahahaha. That lit me up! Sorry, bad joke.......


----------



## Cookie (Sep 18, 2015)

Sure they might be radioactive, but are they organic?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

What, Cooke? You are only willing to be irradiated by the best? Picky. Picky. What a sense of entitlement! Lolololol.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 18, 2015)

Just askin'  ..... truth be told, I'm not a big fan of grapes, either too sweet or too sour, or too thick skin, or too many seeds..... yes I'm too picky picky picky.  Just wine and cheese for me, please.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

Wine! We need more wine! Cookie, what is your favourite wine/cheese? Not off topic, wine comes from grapes....


----------



## Cookie (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok, I'm a simple soul, just a Chianti with some brie for me.  How about you?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

Sounds good to me Cookie!


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2015)

It must be a good grape year, because we got some red grapes the size of small plums that were delicious.


----------

